
Show HN: Top Comment – Guess which comment was most popular [alpha] - mattkenefick
http://totallytopcomment.com
======
mattkenefick
Created a quick game mvp during coronavirus quarantine. It's ~2 days work and
there may be bugs, but it's a silly concept just for fun. If you see anything
noticeably bad or have any suggestions, let me know and I might address them;
but it's a silly concept so.. I might not.

